# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Địa điểm đi chơi tết Dương Lịch 2015 - Dia diem di choi tet Duong Lich 2015

## hangnt

*Giờ là thời điểm không thể đặt được vé máy bay hay khách sạn ở những điểm đến 'hot', bạn vẫn có thể "đổi gió" bằng cách cùng bạn bè tới các khu du lịch sinh thái gần Hà Nội và Sài Gòn dưới đây.* 

Với 4 ngày nghỉ lễ, bạn không cần chuẩn bị nhiều cho chuyến đi tự phát của mình. Chỉ cần những hành lý cần thiết và lên đường ngay để trải nghiệm một kỳ nghỉ thật khác. Một vài điểm đến tham khảo xuất phát từ Hà Nội và TP HCM. 

*Khởi hành từ Hà Nội

Hồ Ba Bể*



Là điểm đến yên tĩnh, với không gian khoáng đạt, hài hòa, hồ Ba Bể thích hợp cho kỳ nghỉ cùng gia đình. Ảnh: Phương Nam
Nằm trong danh sách 16 hồ nước đẹp nhất thế giới do MSN bình chọn, Ba Bể thích hợp cho một kỳ nghỉ gần gũi với thiên nhiên. Ở độ cao khoảng 145m so với mực nước biển, Ba Bể là hồ nước ngọt tự nhiên lớn nhất Việt Nam thuộc xã Nam Mẫu, huyện Ba Bể, tỉnh Bắc Kạn, cách Hà Nội khoảng 230 km. Với kỳ nghỉ 4 ngày Tết Dương lịch năm nay, bạn nên dành khoảng 3 ngày đến chơi hồ Ba Bể, nghỉ tại nhà sàn của người Tày bên hồ để hiểu hơn về văn hóa Tày và thưởng thức các món ngon đánh bắt từ chính hồ nước này.

*Bản Lác*

Là khu du lịch thuộc huyện miền núi Mai Châu, tỉnh Hòa Bình, bản Lác cách Hà Nội khoảng 140 km, là nơi thích hợp cho nhóm bạn bè cùng đi dã ngoại để khám phá nếp sống của người Thái đen nơi rẻo cao. Bản Lác đã có tuổi đời trên 700 năm, dân bản chủ yếu là người Thái đen sống yên bình với nghề trồng lúa nương và dệt thổ cẩm. Hiện nay bản Lác có hơn 20 nhà nghỉ homestay rộng rãi, thoáng mát dành cho khách du lịch. Trong bữa cơm chiều bên ché rượu cần ngây ngất, du khách sẽ được cùng gia chủ thưởng thức những món ngon riêng có của núi rừng như gà đồi, măng đắng, nếp nương... và lắc lư cùng điệu xòe Thái giao duyên.

Đi dạo một vòng khu chợ trong bản, bạn còn có thể thử đồ, chụp ảnh mà không sợ bị để ý hay than phiền. Hãy thuê một bộ trang phục truyền thống để dạo chơi nhé. Điều thú vị ở bản Lác là đi tới đâu du khách cũng có thể bắt gặp hình ảnh những người phụ nữ ngồi trước cửa nhà dệt vải, đôi bàn tay khéo léo thoăn thoắt nhưng miệng vẫn luôn tươi cười mời bạn vào xem những sản phẩm thổ cẩm thủ công. 

*Đại Lải*

Nếu muốn tận hưởng một kỳ nghỉ sang trọng và đẳng cấp hơn thì Flamingo Đại Lải resort là địa chỉ phù hợp. Nơi đây vừa được vinh danh là một trong 10 khu resort, khách sạn đẹp nhất hành tinh theo bình chọn từ website về thiết kế uy tín Design Boom hàng đầu của Italy.

Cách trung tâm Hà Nội khoảng 40 km, đây là khu nghỉ dưỡng để bạn tận hưởng mọi tiện nghi hiện đại, không khí trong lành và nhiều dịch vụ phù hợp với nhóm bạn và gia đình. Đây là nơi bạn có thể nghỉ ngơi qua đêm, nhưng cũng có thể chỉ thư giãn trong ngày. Hồ Đại Lải êm đềm, bạn có thể dạo chơi, ngắm cảnh trên du thuyền, các trò chơi với bóng nước... Đạp xe quanh khu resort cũng rất thư giãn. Nhà hàng, quán bar có khá nhiều lựa chọn phục vụ nhiều đối tượng du khách. Đặc biệt, Flamingo Đại Lải mới khánh thành bể bơi nước nóng ngoài trời lớn nhất miền Bắc, nằm giữa không gian xanh. Bên cạnh đó còn có khu xông hơi và massage tiện nghi. Những gia đình có trẻ nhỏ cũng không cần lo lắng vì tại đây có rất nhiều trò chơi hấp dẫn cho trẻ em như trượt cỏ, trượt ván, câu cá, đi cano, thuyền buồm...



Flamingo Đại Lải - điểm đến sang trọng gần Hà Nội thích hợp cho bạn bè và gia đình. Ảnh: Hải Tre
*Biển Hải Tiến*

Đi biển mùa đông là trải nghiệm thú vị mà ngày càng nhiều người cảm thấy hứng thú. Nằm cách Hà Nội chừng 170 km, cách thành phố Thanh Hóa 20 km, biển Hải Tiến, huyện Hoằng Hóa, Thanh Hóa là lựa chọn phù hợp cho những ai yêu thích sự yên tĩnh, thiên nhiên hoang sơ và sự riêng tư, phù hợp cho kỳ nghỉ cùng gia đình. Có thể nói biển Hải Tiến là bãi biển gần Hà Nội mà nhất nước trong xanh, sạch sẽ. Là điểm đến mới, chưa đông đúc nên bạn hoàn toàn có thể tự do cùng trời biển mà không sợ bị nhiều người làm phiền. Dịch vụ ở đây cũng đã có khá đầy đủ, với khách sạn, các quán ăn... Những ngày nghỉ đầu năm mới, đến với vùng biển vắng, bạn hãy tản bộ trên bờ cát, ghé thăm làng chài hiền hòa vào buổi sáng và mua hải sản tươi ngon về nhờ người dân nấu giúp với giá cả hợp lý.

*Khởi hành từ TP HCM

Hồ Cốc - Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu*

Biển Hồ Cốc thuộc huyện Xuyên Mộc của tỉnh Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu, cách TP HCM 150 km. Hồ Cốc nổi bật với những hàng dương xanh cùng tiếng gió reo vi vu bên bờ biển dài khoảng 3 km. Đây là thắng cảnh du lịch mới, được đầu tư khai thác vài năm gần đây và cũng chưa thu hút đông đảo du khách nên vẫn giữ được nhiều nét đẹp của thiên nhiên. Biển Hồ Cốc đẹp hoang sơ với nước biển trong xanh, cát trắng mịn, khu bãi tắm rộng, độ dốc thoai thoải... Khi đến nơi đây, ngoài việc nơi đây có thể tắm biển, ngắm cảnh, khám phá vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên, bạn còn được thưởng thức nhiều loại hải sản tươi ngon, cùng khám phá nhiều thú vui khác như lặn bắt hoặc câu mực, câu cá. Điểm đặc biệt là xung quanh phòng có sân vườn trồng cây xanh và có thể nhìn ra biển. Đây là nơi có không gian yên tĩnh, mát mẻ và rất dễ chịu, phù hợp để nghỉ dưỡng trong những dịp lễ Tết.

*Bến Tre - Tiền Giang*


Bến Tre và Tiền Giang là hai tỉnh thuộc Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, cách TP HCM chỉ khoảng 85 km. Tại đây, bạn sẽ được như đi tàu, chèo xuồng, được thả hồn vào không khí trong lành của miền Tây yên ả với những cảnh làng quê thanh bình, hàng dừa xanh mát. Những con đò và ngọn gió sông Tiền sẽ đưa các bạn về với phong cảnh cồn Tứ Linh, Cồn Long, Cồn Phụng... bên trên là những vườn cây trái xanh tươi quanh năm. Những chiếc xuồng ba lá còn đưa các bạn đi vào những con rạch nhỏ, để cùng thử tay chèo, cùng be mương tát cá, cùng ăn với người miệt vườn bữa ăn đồng quê. Bạn còn được thưởng thức nhiều món ăn ngon, dân dã như cá tai tượng chiên xù, canh chua cá hú, cà rô kho tộ... Rất nhiều người ở TP HCM nhiều năm nhưng chưa từng đến những vùng sông nước như thế này nên dịp đầu năm là thời điểm rất thích hợp. Bạn chỉ cần dành tối đa 2 ngày cho tour này, được tổ chức thường xuyên. 

*Bò Cạp Vàng*

Cách TP HCM 30 km theo hướng phà Cát lái, thuộc xã Phước Khánh, huyện Nhơn Trạch, tỉnh Đồng Nai, Bò Cạp Vàng là khu du lịch sinh thái lý tưởng cho khách vào mỗi dịp cuối tuần hoặc lễ Tết. Nơi đây có diện tích gần 4 ha, 200 lán trại nhà sàn, nhà chòi, có võng nằm, ghế ngồi dọc theo 2 bên bờ sông và vườn cây ăn trái. Đây là nơi có không gian rộng, thoáng đãng thích hợp cho các buổi picnic hay cắm trại, thư giãn sau những ngày bận rộn. Khu du lịch này còn có nhiều dịch vụ vui chơi như câu cá, chèo xuồng, đi xe đạp nước và các trò chơi tập thể như kéo co, cà kheo, khăn bịt mắt... Ngoài ra, khu du lịch sinh thái Bò Cạp Vàng có hình thành khu sinh hoạt ngoài trời và cấm trại dã ngoại, đặc biệt có trò chơi cảm giác mạnh dành riêng cho giới trẻ. Nơi đây cũng có những món ăn đậm chất "đồng quê" như: gà nướng niêu đất, cá lóc nướng trui, canh chua, cá kho tộ... Đến Bò Cạp Vàng, du khách như được tìm về với dáng quê xưa, mộc mạc, đơn sơ nhưng không kém phần hấp dẫn.

*Quần đảo Hải Tặc*


Nếu thích vẻ đẹp của biển thật hoang sơ, đảo Hải Tặc chính là điểm đến không ồn ào cho du khách trong dịp này. Quần đảo này trải ra trên vùng biển rộng 5 km, dài 7 km, thuộc tỉnh Kiên Giang, được xem là một điểm đến lạ lùng ngay từ tên gọi. Thiên nhiên nơi đây đẹp hoang sơ và rất kỳ bí. Bạn có thể đắm mình trong làn nước biển xanh trong, mát rượi một cách vô tư thoải mái mà không lo ngại về việc phải chi trả bất kỳ một chi phí nào cả. Đảo có nhiều hải sản đặc trưng như cá mú, tôm, ghẹ… Nếu muốn thưởng thức, bạn có thể nhờ nhà dân làm giúp món ăn đặc trưng như lẩu cá mú, ghẹ rang muối ớt... Hay với những chuyến du lịch dã ngoại, du khách có thể tự ngụp lặn dưới làn nước biển xanh trong để tự tay bắt những con ốc cờ, cua đá, các loài ốc biển, cá biển… sau đó dùng những cành cây khô để nướng cá hay luộc ốc rồi cùng nhau nhâm nhi. Điều này sẽ mang lại rất nhiều thú vị cho bạn.

Để đến Hải Tặc, bạn phải ngồi xe khoảng 350 km từ TP HCM về Hà Tiên, rồi đi tàu mất khoảng một giờ để ra tới đảo. Ngoài đảo không có nhà nghỉ hay khách sạn, cũng chẳng có những quán ăn để phục vụ du khách. Tuy nhiên, nếu muốn ngủ lại, bạn vẫn có thể xin ở tạm nhà dân hoặc có thể ngồi tàu về lại Hà Tiên để tiếp tục tham quan những cảnh đẹp khác.

----------


## hangnt

*Nằm không quá xa trung tâm Sài Gòn, các khu du lịch sinh thái dưới đây với nét đặc thù của thiên nhiên sông nước miền quê êm ả sẽ là nơi bạn cùng gia đình, bạn bè có kỳ nghỉ thật vui vẻ dịp Tết dương lịch.

Khu vui chơi giải trí The BCR* 

Sau những ngày làm việc căng thẳng, hòa mình vào những hoạt động ngoài trời lý thú là cách tốt nhất giúp bạn tiếp thêm tinh thần và sức sống cho những cuộc hành trình tiếp theo của cuộc sống. Khu vui chơi giải trí The BCR nằm tại quận 9, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh trở thành địa điểm lý tưởng cho những cuộc sum họp gia đình, những kỳ nghỉ thư giãn cuối tuần...

Khu vui chơi này ngày càng nổi tiếng bởi địa thế ven sông thoáng mát cùng không gian đẹp và rộng rãi. Hơn thế nữa, bao trùm toàn khu vui chơi là màu xanh thiên nhiên sông nước đậm nét quê hương Việt.  



Khu vui chơi này thoáng mát và rộng rãi...



... gần gũi với thiên nhiên.
Đây là nơi vui chơi cuối tuần rất thích hợp cho những người yêu thích bầu không khí trong lành với hồ bơi nằm sát cạnh dòng sông. Ngoài ra tại đây còn có những hoạt động thể thao ngoài trời như chèo thuyền kayak, xe đạp đôi vòng quanh khu giải trí, canô, lướt ván… sẽ rất thích hợp với những ai thích khám phá, rèn luyện thể lực, tính kiên trì. Bên cạnh đó, khu vui chơi này còn có những trò chơi tập thể vô cùng thú vị cho gia đình hay họp mặt bạn bè như là bắn trái cây, bắn súng sơn, bắn súng nước.



Bạn có thể chèo thuyền kayak...



... hay thử lướt sóng ở đây.
Khu du lịch The BCR tọa lạc tại Số 12, đường số 6, Khu dân cư Trường Thạnh, đường Tam Đa, P. Trường Thanh, Quận 9, TP HCM. Khi đến đây để tiết kiệm bạn nên mua vé dạng combo bao gồm vé vào cửa, một số trò chơi cơ bản như bắn súng sơn, câu cá, chèo thuyền kayak, hồ bơi. Giá combo nửa ngày là 650.000 đồng/ người hoặc 1.250.000 đồng/ người. Hoặc nếu không có nhu cầu chơi nhiều, bạn có thể mua vé lẻ giá từ 60.000 - 200.000 đồng/ trò. Thời gian mở cửa từ 9 giờ đến 18 giờ hàng ngày. 

*Khu du lịch sinh thái Bình Mỹ*

Những ai đã từng đặt chân đến Bình Mỹ chắc chắn sẽ không quên hình ảnh thơ mộng và vẻ đẹp không quên không kém phần sinh động của chốn “miền Tây giữa lòng thành phố” này. Khu du lịch sinh thái Bình Mỹ nằm ven sông Sài Gòn, thuộc huyện Củ Chi và cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh không xa nhưng bạn sẽ cảm nhận được một bầu không khí mát mẻ với khung cảnh rất chân quê, mộc mạc.



Khu du lịch này gần sông Sài Gòn...



... nhưng khung cảnh rất mộc mạc.
Được bao bọc bởi những con kênh và sông nước bao la, ngả theo bóng nước là những rặng tre, hàng dừa xanh mát, tại đây bạn sẽ được đắm mình trong khung cảnh thiên nhiên nhẹ nhàng, gần gũi với cảnh đồng quê sông nước, giúp bạn bỏ lại sau lưng những mệt mỏi và cảm nhận trọn vẹn cảm giác như đang được trở về với quê hương. 


Đến với khu du lịch sinh thái Bình Mỹ, với mô hình và dịch vụ giải trí đa dạng, bạn có cơ hội tham gia những hoạt động vô cùng dân dã, lành mạnh và vui thú như câu cá, tá đìa bắt cá, lùa vịt, chèo thuyền và cả một khuôn viên giải trí cho mọi lứa tuổi... Đây là những trò chơi vô cùng thích hợp cho gia đình, bạn bè thư giãn và tận hưởng không gian trong lành.



Tại đây, bạn có thể tham gia chơi bắt vịt...



... hay câu cá.
Chuyến du lịch cuối tuần sẽ “trọn vẹn” khi được thưởng thức những món ngon đặc sản của Nam Bộ, đậm đà hương vị quê hương như gỏi lục bình tứ quý, bò tơ củ chi hấp rau rừng, tép um Bình Mỹ. Khu du lịch Bình Mỹ nằm ở xã Bình Mỹ, Huyện Củ Chi, TP HCM. Giá vé ở khu vui chơi này khá mềm, khoảng 130.000 đồng/ người vào ngày thường và 170.000 đồng/ cuối tuần cho các trò chơi cơ bản như nhảy bao bố, bơi xuồng, hồ chơi, thử đìa bắt cá, thử làm nông dân...

*Khu du lịch Bình Xuyên*

Khu du lịch Bình Xuyên nằm ở Nhà Bè cách không xa trung tâm thành phố Hồ Chí Minh là địa điểm lý tưởng để bạn cùng gia đình, bạn bè đến nghỉ ngơi, vui chơi cuối tuần, lễ Tết và thưởng những những món ẩm thực đặc sắc. Khu du lịch này rất thoáng mát với nhiều cây xanh và hồ nuôi cá vì vậy nên dù là buổi trưa oi ả hay lúc chiều xuống bạn vẫn cảm thấy dễ chịu, thoải mái. Điều thú vị khi đến với Khu du lịch Bình Xuyên, bạn sẽ được thả hồn theo cần câu cá cả ngày cùng gia đình bắt những chú cá to hơn và nặng hơn.



Khu du lịch Bình Xuyên được đánh giá là rộng rãi.


Đường đến khu du lịch Bình Xuyên khá dễ tìm, có băng rôn hướng dẫn, có chỗ giữ xe hơi và xe máy miễn phí tại chỗ và có xe điện đưa đón tận nơi. Nơi đây có nhiều cảnh quê chụp rất dân dã, có xích đu và cả 1 sân banh cho bé chơi tha hồ chạy nhảy. Khu hồ câu ở khu du lịch này đặc biệt được nhiều người ưa thích bởi nhiều cá, cá dễ cắn câu.



Nơi đây được những người mê câu cá rất ưa thích vì dễ câu cá.
Một điểm cộng nữa của khu du lịch này là đồ ăn khá tươi ngon, món ăn được chế biến theo công thức dân dã nhưng chế biến theo khẩu vị hiện đại hơn. Không gian yên tĩnh và thoáng mát ở Bình Xuyên là liều thuốc tinh thần hữu hiệu giúp bạn “tạm quên” đi những bộn bề căng thẳng trong cuộc sống. Khu du lịch Bình Xuyên ở 168 Nguyễn Hữu Thọ Nhà Bè, TP HCM. Thời gian mở cửa từ 7 giờ đến 21 giờ. Giá vé vào cửa từ 100.000 đồng.



Đồ ăn ở khu du lịch Bình Xuyên được khen là tươi ngon.

----------


## hangnt

*Lễ hội đếm ngược tại SKY36*

*Chương trình Countdown party chào mừng năm mới 2015 sẽ được tổ chức tại SKY36 - Sky bar cao nhất Việt Nam vào đêm giao thừa 31/12.*

SKY36 sẽ tạo nên một thiên đường thực thụ trên tầng 35 và 36 của khách sạn Novotel, mang lại những cảm giác thú vị và bất ngờ cho khách hàng. Buổi tiệc đầy màu sắc này sẽ đem đến cho người trải nghiệm những cảm xúc mới lạ.


Sự kết hợp ấn tượng giữa dàn âm thanh Funktion- One hiện đại cùng với các nghệ sĩ quốc tế nổi tiếng sẽ mang đến những màn trình diễn hấp dẫn. DJ Avril Mathie đến từ Haiwaii Mỹ sẽ trình diễn những giai điệu âm nhạc đầy lôi cuốn với phong cách American cùng với màn kết hợp Violin độc đáo với violinist FatB. Rapper Brian đến từ Australia sẽ khuấy đảo không khí với những bản Rap sôi động.


Bên cạnh đó là sự xuất hiện của ca sĩ Thảo Trang, Beatboxer Mr.T, bartender flair đến từ TP HCM và màn biểu diễn nhảy tương tác với hiệu ứng trên màn hình led tại Đà Nẵng.

Chương trình sẽ được bắt đầu vào lúc 20h và kéo dài xuyên suốt đến những khoảnh khắc đầu tiên của năm mới 2015.

*Thông tin liên hệ:*

Tầng 35 - 36 Khách sạn Novotel Danang Premier Han River 36 Bạch Đằng, quận Hải Châu, thành phố Đà Nẵng. 
ĐT: 0511 322 7777 - Website:www.sky36.vn. 
Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/sky36bar.

----------


## hangnt

*Dạ tiệc chào năm mới tại Asean Resort

Chào đón năm mới, Asean Resort đưa ra nhiều gói chương trình hấp dẫn để khách hàng lựa chọn.*

Tại đây, mọi người có thể sum vầy bên nhau cùng tận hưởng các dịch vụ chất lượng và thưởng thức đồ ăn đồ uống do đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp tại Asean Resort chế biến, hát Karaoke miễn phí tại quầy bar, bể bơi để chúc mừng năm mới sắp đến. Giờ phút giao thừa tất cả cùng đếm ngược thời gian, ghi lại những khoảnh khắc đẹp, chia tay năm cũ và cầu chúc cho nhau một năm mới ngập tràn hạnh phúc.


Chỉ cách trung tâm thủ đô Hà Nội 35 km về phía Tây theo đường cao tốc Láng Hòa Lạc. Asean Resort & Spa là một quần thể nghỉ dưỡng sang trọng, nằm trong khuôn viên gần 20 hecta với đầy đủ các hạng mục tiện nghi gồm 100 phòng biệt thự và bungalow, kết hợp giữa phong cách truyền thống hiện đại. Phòng hội nghị hội thảo đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, phù hợp cho buổi hội thảo quan trọng với đối tác và đồng nghiệp.

Hệ thống bể bơi Locker sử dụng công nghệ lọc tia cực tím và hơn 40 bể sục: hoa hồng, hoa cúc, hoa nhài, hoa oải hương, sục trà xanh, thuốc bắc, gừng muối, lá dân gian, sục thảo dược, sục rượu vang, sục sữa … Bên cạnh đó, bạn có thể thư giãn với những dịch vụ massage chuyên nghiệp, xông khô, xông ướt trong tổ hợp Spa lớn nhất Việt Nam.


Làm nên sự khác lạ, Asean Resort & Spa đáp ứng nhu cầu chơi golf 24h với hệ thống đèn chiếu sáng ban đêm công nghệ hàng đầu thế giới, giúp bạn thăng hoa trên mỗi đường golf không kể đêm ngày.

Đến đây, khách hàng sẽ cảm nhận được những hương vị quê hương qua khung cảnh Resort, phong cách bài trí cho tới những món ăn truyền thống mang đậm nét dân gian tại các nhà hàng của ASEAN. Không những thế, với hệ thống nhà hàng Âu Á, gia đình bạn vừa có thể thưởng thức những món ăn dân rã, tiệc buffet lớn ngoài trời mang phong cách châu Âu giữa thiên nhiên đồng nội.


Khu vui chơi giải trí với nhiều trò chơi hấp dẫn từ những trò chơi dân gian lăn bóng, đập niêu, nhảy sạp, xe đạp đôi, xe đạp địa hình, bi - a, bóng đá, tennis, đốt lửa trại… cho đến những trò chơi mạo hiểm: trượt cỏ, patanh cỏ, patanh giầy, câu cá sấu, hay trải nghiệm từng khoảnh khắc với không gian 5D sống động.

Asean Resort & Spa sẽ là một kỳ nghỉ đáng nhớ cho gia đình bạn vào cuối tuần, chồng có thể đánh golf, vợ đắm mình trong những dịch vụ spa cao cấp, các con có thể tham gia các trò chơi như trượt cỏ, trượt pa tanh, bể bơi, đu quay và nhiều trò chơi dân gian khác.

Thông tin chi tiết, truy cập website: www.aseanresort.vn hoặc liên hệ tới số hotline: 04 3511 8888/ 04 33 686 201.

----------


## hangnt

*Hà Nội có 30 điểm bắn pháo hoa dịp Tết Nguyên Đán Ất Mùi, trong khi đó dịp Tết Dương Lịch 2015 TP.HCM sẽ diễn ra chương trình bắn pháo hoa nghệ thuật với màn trình diễn ánh sáng laze 3D tạo hình cờ Tổ quốc, ảnh Chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh...*

Dịp Tết Dương lịch 2015, TP.HCM sẽ diễn ra chương trình bắn pháo hoa nghệ thuật kết hợp trình diễn ánh sáng đêm giao thừa diễn ra trong 15 phút, từ 0h00 đến 0h15 ngày 1/1/2015, tại tòa tháp Bitexco Financial Tower số 2 Hải Triều, quận 1.

Ngoài ra còn có hai điểm bắn phụ trợ cho điểm bắn chính đặt ở tòa nhà Bitexco Office Building trên đường Nguyễn Huệ và khách sạn Tân Hải Long trên đường Hồ Tùng Mậu, quận 1.

Trong 15 phút bắn pháo hoa sẽ kết hợp trình diễn ánh sáng Laze 3D tạo hình cờ Tổ quốc, cờ Đảng, hình ảnh chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh, các công trình là biểu tượng của TP.HCM như chợ Bến Thành, UBND TP.HCM, Nhà hát TP.HCM, Bưu điện TP.HCM, dinh Thống Nhất… trên hai mặt tòa tháp Bitexco.




Hà Nội sẽ có 5 điểm bắn pháo hoa tầm cao 
Đón Tết Nguyên đán Ất Mùi, Hà Nội sẽ có 30 điểm bắn pháo hoa trong đêm giao thừa (đêm 18/2/2015). Trong đó có 5 địa điểm bắn pháo hoa tầm cao ở hồ Gươm (quận Hoàn Kiếm), sân Mỹ Đình (quận Nam Từ Liêm), công viên Thống Nhất (quận Hai Bà Trưng), vườn hoa Lạc Long Quân (quận Tây Hồ), hồ Văn Quán (quận Hà Đông).

25 điểm bắn pháo hoa tầm thấp tương ứng với các quận, huyện, thị xã. Bao gồm: Đống Đa, Thanh Xuân, Ba Đình, Bắc Từ Liêm, Cầu Giấy, Thanh Trì, Hoàng Mai, Gia Lâm, Long Biên, Sóc Sơn, Đông Anh, Mê Linh, Sơn Tây, Ba Vì, Phúc Thọ, Đan Phượng, Hoài Đức, Thanh Oai, Quốc Oai, Chương Mỹ, Ứng Hòa, Mỹ Đức, Thường Tín, Phú Xuyên.

----------


## hangnt

*Với lợi thế nghỉ Tết dương lịch liên tục trong 4 ngày (từ 1-4.1.2015), các rạp chiếu phim, sân khấu kịch, ca nhạc, công viên lớn đã chuẩn bị nhiều chương trình hoành tráng, hấp dẫn, đặc sắc chào mừng năm mới 2015.*

*Tại Hà Nội*

Hà Nội sẽ còn nhiều sự kiện đáng nhớ trong dịp chào mừng năm mới 2015 như sự kiện Heineken Countdown diễn ra vào lúc 21:00 – 00:30, 31.12.2014 tại hồ Thiền Quang (hoặc hồ Ha le). Đây là sự kiện đếm ngược chào năm mới khá quen thuộc được tổ chức hàng năm dành cho tất cả mọi người. Chương trình năm nay có sự góp mặt của nhiều ca sĩ pop nổi tiếng trong nước như Hồ Ngọc Hà, Tuấn Hưng, Hoàng Thùy Linh, Bùi Anh Tuấn, Sơn Tùng MTP, và ca sĩ Hip-hop Kimmese, Rapper Boogie, DJ Kruise, Drew Tudose.



 Chương trình ca nhạc có sự góp mặt của các ca sĩ nổi tiếng trong nước được yêu thích hiện nay.
Sự kiện Yamaha Clear Men Countdown cũng không kém phần hấp dẫn diễn ra vào lúc 20:30 – 00:30, 31.12.2014 tại Quảng trường Cách Mạng Tháng 8, phía trước Nhà Hát Lớn, Số 1 Tràng Tiền. Đây cũng sẽ là một đêm đáng nhớ cho các fan hâm mộ nhạc rock và bóng đá với các pha trình diễn tâng bóng đỉnh cao của vận động viên tâng bóng nghệ thuật Đỗ Kim Phúc, cùng sự góp mặt của nhóm rock Microwave và ca sỹ Phạm Anh Khoa.



Sự kiện Yamaha Clear Men Countdown. 
Ở phần cuối chương trình, thời khắc chuyển giao giữa hai năm sẽ được đánh dấu bằng màn biểu diễn kết hợp giữa pháo hoa, ánh sáng và nhảy tương tác với các DJ. Toàn bộ quảng trường Cách mạng tháng Tám sẽ được chuyển sang màu đỏ, tương trưng cho sự may mắn và thuận lợi, dưới ánh sáng của đèn laser và pháo hoa.

*Thưởng thức các buổi tiệc đêm muộn*

Ngoài ra còn có các điểm thưởng thức tiệc đêm muộn như CinematiK New Year’s Eve vào 31.12.2014 tại Madake, 81 Xuân Diệu, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội. Bữa tiệc sẽ mang đến những DJ hàng đầu của Hà Nội, đồ ăn và thức uống độc đáo.

The Storm of The Jellyfish starring Dave Vega (Berlin) vào lúc 21:00, 31.12.2014 tại Hanoi Rock City, 27/52 Tô Ngọc Vân, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội. Theo lời nhà tổ chức: “Kế hoạch tấn công bằng âm nhạc là sự hòa quyện của những giai điệu cực kì sôi động và HRC Red Room được chiếu sáng bởi những đám mây đặc biệt. Chúng tôi chỉ có thể hy vọng các bạn cảm thấy thoải mái như ở nhà khi đứng giữa những đám mây, và hòa trong vũ điệu.”

Tiệc Chào Năm Mới thập niên 80 tại Club Tropicana vào lúc 20:00, 31.12.2014 tại ATK, 73A Mai Hắc Đế, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội. Những DJ tại ATK sẽ tập trung hoàn toàn vào âm nhạc thập niên 80 – những bản hit, những bài hát đã bị lãng quên, những viên ngọc quý, những bài hát ưa thích…



 Địa điểm thú vị diễn ra lễ hội chào mừng năm mới 2015.
Bên cạnh đó những không gian lộng lẫy để khắc ghi khoảnh khắc cuối cùng của năm 2014 và chào đón năm mới cũng được nhiều người chờ đón như Mùa lễ hội và tiệc đếm ngược tại Sofitel Legend Metropole Hanoi. Tại đây, hơn cả hình ảnh một khách sạn 5 sao sang trọng, Sofitel Legend Metropole Hanoi đã trở thành biểu tượng của thủ đô. Những lễ hội rực rỡ, thực đơn sáng tạo, trang hoàng tinh tế với chủ đề vùng cao từ Chợ đêm Sapa, những người Dao từ Tả Phìn, Sa Pa sẽ bày bán những sản phẩm được sản xuất tại gia như thổ cẩm, đồ trang sức bạc và những món đồ thủ công khác... 

*Tại Sài Gòn*

*Từ rạp chiếu phim đến sân khấu kịch*

Bộ phim Chú gấu Paddington là một trong những nhân vật được yêu thích, niềm tự hào của nước Anh trong suốt 50 năm qua kể từ lần đầu xuất hiện năm 1958.



Gấu Paddington sẽ ra mắt khán giả Việt Nam vào tết dương lịch 2015. 
Vào những ngày đầu tiên của năm 2015 sắp đến, chú Gấu Paddington trong bộ phim cùng tên sẽ có dịp ra mắt khán giả Việt Nam trong sự chờ đón háo hức của mọi người. Được bật mí trong trailer chính thức, khán giả sẽ có cơ hội nhìn ngắm tạo hình ngộ nghĩnh của Gấu Paddington và sự xuất hiện lộng lẫy của thiên nga nước Úc – nữ diễn viên Nicole Kidman, trong vai người phụ nữ bí ẩn Milicicent, kẻ luôn mong muốn săn đuổi Gấu Paddington để nhồi bông vì mục đích sưu tập. Phim dự kiến sẽ được chính thức khởi chiếu tại Việt Nam từ ngày 1.1.2015.

Cùng với đó là các bộ phim như Chàng trai năm ấy, Chung Cư Ma, Tốc Độ và Đường Cong… cũng được khởi chiếu ở tất cả các rạp trên toàn quốc trong dịp nghỉ lễ này.

Bên cạnh các bộ phim chiếu rạp đang được đón chờ nhất này, thì tại các sân khấu kịch lớn trong thành phố cũng xuất hiện những vở kịch mới toanh để phục vụ khán giả vào dịp nghỉ Tết dương lịch 2015.

Sân khấu kịch Hoàng Thái Thanh cho ra đời những tác phẩm có gam màu nhẹ nhàng, bình dị nói về tình cảm gia đình, tình yêu đôi lứa… với những vở diễn như Lạc giữa phố người, Trần gian phải có tình yêu,…



Những vỡ diễn của sân khấu kịch Hoàng Thái Thanh.
Ở sân khấu kịch Idecaf với vở diễn Chiếc vòng gia bảo, Dạ cổ hoài lang do NS Thành Lộc, NS Hữu Châu, Vân Trang, Lương Thế Thành đảm vai.

Sân khấu kịch Phú Nhuận với các diễn viên như NSND Hồng Vân, Ninh Dương Lan Ngọc, Minh Luân,… sẽ mang đến cho khán giả những vỡ diễn gồm Người vợ ma P3, Kim sinh thủy, Thoát xác hứa hẹn sẽ tạo những tình tiết bất ngờ đầy thú vị đúng chất với thể loại kịch kinh dị.

Cùng thể loại kinh dị của sân khấu kịch Phú Nhuận là sân khấu SuperBowl (Tân Bình) cũng cho ra đời những vỡ diễn đầy ma quái có tên Tâng 13, Căn hộ 404,… do Phương Khánh, Xuân Trang, Hồng Ngọc, Huỳnh Đông, NSUT Đức Thịnh đảm vai…

Trong khi đó, sân khấu Nụ cười mới với “chủ chốt” là danh hài Hoài Linh sẽ mang đến cho khán giả những trận cười nghiêng ngã như Quái nữ tống tiền, Ép duyên cha…

Vở diễn Thương nhau để đó vừa ra mắt của Nụ cười mới cũng chiếm được cảm tình của khán giả vì vừa mang lại tiếng cười sảng khoái vừa khiến họ xúc động vì một câu chuyện hay về tình người.

Còn ở sân khấu kịch Sao Minh Béo thì vừa tạo cho khán giả những tiếng cười hài hước, vừa lấy nước mắt khán giả, xen vào đó là những cảnh diễn rùng rợn ma quái của các tác phẩm như Sông chờ, Xác sống, Hồn ma phá án,…

*Từ phòng trà đến công viên*

Ca nhạc là một trong những hoạt động phổ biến vào các dịp lễ tết tại Sài Gòn. Trong đó không thể không nhắc đến các phòng trà như Đồng Dao, Tiếng Xưa, WE, MTV… Để chào đón năm mới 2015, các phòng trà này đã chuẩn bị những tiết mục đặc sắc dành cho khán giả.

Cụ thể, phòng trà ca nhạc Đồng Dao trong đêm 31.12.2014 là chương trình New Year Party 2015 cùng với Đức Huy, Thanh Bạc và nhóm HaHaHa. Đêm 1.1.2015 có chương trình Happy New Year 2015 với Chí Tài, Elvis phương, Trường Giang. 2.1.2015 cùng ca sĩ Hải ngoại Quang Lê với đêm nhạc Đặc Biệt Acoustic. 3.1.2015, Minishow ca sĩ Hải ngoại Nguyễn Hưng…

Phòng trà tiếng xưa với Đêm nhớ Duy Quang và Những bài tình ca Duy Quang đã thành công trong cuộc đời ca sĩ vào đêm 3.1.2015.

Phòng trà MTV với hàng loạt các chương trình như Liveshow Chí Tài với sự góp mặt của Trường Giang, Trấn Thành, Long Đẹp Trai,… các tiết mục ca nhạc của Hiền Thục, Khởi My, Lương Gia Huy, Ngô thủy Tiên, nhóm Apple, Hoàng Lê Vy, Nhật Tinh Anh, Ngô Mai Trang, Hồ Quang Hiếu, Phạm Trưởng… ngoài ra còn có phần biểu diễn của các DJ, Dancer…

Phòng trà WE đón giao thừa và năm mới cùng Hoài Lâm, Đêm nhạc Phương Dung - Kim Anh - Vỹ Khang, Đêm nhạc Một thời để nhớ - Những tình khúc vượt thời gian với các ca sĩ như Hoàng Nguyên, Tiến Vinh, Huy Luân, Phạm Phương, Vi Thảo, Hà Vân, Hương Giang, Vũ Đức Phước, Thùy Dương, Minh Thảo, Trọng Bắc hay Đêm nhạc Uyên Linh được diễn ra từ ngày 31-4.1.2015



 Đêm diễn của các ca sĩ chào mừng năm mới 2015.
Ngoài các địa điểm trên thì công viên cũng là nơi thường được diễn ra các hoạt động văn nghệ nhằm mang đến sự tự do, thoải mái cho tất cả mọi người khi tham quan, dạo chơi tại đây.

Chương trình biểu diễn văn nghệ tại nhiều điểm trong thành phố mà hai điểm chính là sân khấu quảng trường A - công viên 23/9 và sân khấu Sen Hồng (khu B, công viên 23/9, Q.1). Tại đây, các tiết mục văn nghệ đặc trưng của ba miền sẽ diễn ra từ 20g30 ngày 31/12/2014 đến 0g30 ngày 1/1/2015.

Tại rạp xiếc Công viên Gia Định, chương trình Gala Xiếc cũng sẽ diễn ra trong suốt thời điểm giao thừa và kéo dài đến ngày 4/1/2015 do Nhà hát Phương Nam thực hiện.

Nhiều chương trình biểu diễn văn nghệ quần chúng do UBND TP.HCM tổ chức cũng sẽ diễn ra vào đêm 31/12/2014 và ngày 1/1/2015 tại các khu vực đầu hầm sông Sài Gòn (Q.2), đường Trường Sa (khu vực trước nhà thi đấu Rạch Miễu, Q.Phú Nhuận), khu tưởng niệm liệt sĩ Ngã ba Giồng (H.Hóc Môn), Công viên Lịch sử văn hóa dân tộc (Q.9), thị trấn Cần Thạnh (H.Cần Giờ)…

----------


## hangnt

*Dù ở Hà Nội, TP HCM hay Đà Nẵng, bạn đều có thể tham gia vào các lễ hội đếm ngược đông vui và đáng nhớ không khác gì ở Times Square.*

Bắt nguồn từ lễ hội đếm ngược nổi tiếng nhất thế giới tại Quảng trường Thời đại (Times Square New York), nhiều năm trở lại đây, các lễ hội đếm ngược chào thời khắc giao thừa năm cũ và năm mới luôn thu hút rất đông các bạn trẻ trên khắp Việt Nam. Và tối nay, bạn có thể đến những địa điểm sau:

*Countdown Party ở Hồ Thiền Quang - Hà Nội*

Là chương trình nghệ thuật và đếm ngược lớn nhất Hà Nội nhiều năm qua, năm nay, Heniken Countdown Party sẽ lần đầu tiên diễn ra trên mặt nước, ở hồ Thiền Quang bắt đầu từ 21h tối 31/12. Chủ đề xuyên suốt của chương trình là “The Light - Ánh sáng” được chia thành ba phần riêng biệt và nối tiếp nhau, tượng trưng cho sự khởi động của ba chiếc kim đồng hồ, thể hiện ước mong một tương lai tươi sáng và một năm mới thành công. Đặc biệt, năm nay, một sân khấu lớn đã được dựng trên mặt nước, với điểm nhấn là quả cầu ánh sáng khổng lồ. Chương trình năm nay có sự góp mặt của nhiều ca sĩ nổi tiếng trong và ngoài nước như Hồ Ngọc Hà, Tuấn Hưng, Hoàng Thùy Linh, Bùi Anh Tuấn, ca sĩ Hip-hop Kimmese, Rapper Boogie, DJ Kruise và Drew Tudose. 



Sân khấu nổi trên mặt nước và quả cầu khổng lồ trong quá trình dàn dựng. Ảnh: VEBA
*Đại tiệc nhạc rock và đếm ngược ở Nhà hát Lớn Hà Nội*

Đại tiệc âm nhạc chào năm mới là chương trình dành cho các fan nhạc rock và bóng đá. Đây là cơ hội để bạn được cháy hết mình trong những pha tâng bóng đầy đỉnh cao hay các nhạc phẩm sôi động, nhờ sự góp mặt của nhóm rock Microwave và ca sĩ Phạm Anh Khoa. Thời gian tổ chức từ 20h30 đến 00h30 tại quảng trường cách mạng tháng 8, phía trước Nhà hát Lớn.

*Lễ hội đếm ngược ấm cúng ở khách sạn Metropole Hà Nội*

Đã thành truyền thống, vào tối giao thừa năm mới Dương lịch, bạn sẽ có cơ hội tham gia bữa tiệc năm mới tại khu vực bể bơi của khách sạn 5 sao Metropole. Năm nay, những lễ hội rực rỡ, thực đơn sáng tạo, trang hoàng tinh tế với chủ đề vùng cao từ Chợ đêm Sapa, những người Dao từ Tả Phìn, Sa Pa sẽ bày bán những sản phẩm được sản xuất tại gia như thổ cẩm, đồ trang sức bạc và những món đồ thủ công khác.

*Lễ hội đếm ngược 'Tôi yêu Đà Nẵng'*

Đây là lần thứ ba chương trình "Lễ hội đếm ngược - Chào đón năm mới" được tổ chức tại quảng trường 29/3 trên đường 2/9. Chủ đề năm nay là "Tôi yêu Đà Nẵng - 2015". Với quy mô như một bữa tiệc âm nhạc trên sân khấu hoành tráng cùng hệ thống âm thanh, ánh sáng hiện đại, chương trình hứa hẹn đem đến khán giả những cung bậc cảm xúc thiêng liêng nhất trong thời khắc chuyển giao. Thời gian tổ chức bắt đầu từ 21h ngày 31/12.



Lễ hội đếm ngược - Chào năm mới có sự tham gia của nhiều nghệ sĩ nổi tiếng. 
*Coutdown party tại sky bar cao nhất Việt Nam*

Chương trình Countdown party chào mừng năm mới 2015 sẽ được tổ chức tại SKY36 - Sky bar cao nhất Việt Nam ở Đà Nẵng. Sự kết hợp giữa dàn âm thanh Funktion - One hiện đại cùng với các nghệ sĩ quốc tế sẽ mang đến những màn trình diễn hấp dẫn. DJ Avril Mathie đến từ Haiwaii Mỹ sẽ trình diễn những giai điệu âm nhạc đầy lôi cuốn với phong cách American cùng với màn kết hợp với violinist FatB. Rapper Brian đến từ Australia sẽ khuấy đảo không khí với những bản Rap sôi động. Bên cạnh đó là sự xuất hiện của ca sĩ Thảo Trang, Beatboxer Mr.T, bartender flair đến từ TP HCM và màn nhảy tương tác với hiệu ứng trên màn hình led tại Đà Nẵng. Chương trình sẽ được bắt đầu lúc 20h và kéo dài sang năm mới 2015.

*Lễ hội đếm ngược tại Công viên Đầm Sen TP HCM*

Quảng trường mới Đầm Sen sẽ là sân khấu sôi động đón chào năm 2015. DJ Oxy, rapper ATAN và nhóm nhạc Apple sẽ khuấy động bầu không khí lễ hội bằng những bản nonstop remix sôi động và những hit mới. Đồng hồ đếm ngược sẽ xuất hiện trên màn hình lớn 60 giây cuối cùng của năm 2014. Và ngay giây đầu tiên của năm 2015, màn biểu diễn pháo hoa chào năm mới đầy ấn tượng sẽ bắt đầu, kéo dài 15 phút tại khu vực cầu Cửu Khúc.

----------

